# My First ABTs on the Lang



## shooterrick (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok I got bored with looking at the ABTs and Did a few with a Italian Flair.
After capping, splitting and deseeding and pulping these peppers they where stuffed with mild Italian sausage and 3 blend Italian Cheese. Each was capped with a sombrero Portabello Mushroom. 

I was going to do hot wings but after going to the store the legs where a good deal so I went that direction. The sauce Is my CopperHead BBQ Snake Bite Venom, the hottest I make of three sauces.

Man the ABTs are hot so I included a cup of Ranch for dipping. Click to enlarge photos.

Siesta Time
Attachment 11261
Well Rested
Attachment 11262
Legs with CopperHead Snake Bite Sauce-Not for the faint of heart
Attachment 11263


----------



## walking dude (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice looking Rick.........tho i DO have a question

whats a BMT?

I have heard of abts......did i miss summin interesting to smoke?


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 16, 2008)

LOL,  BMT is brand of something I use at work and life has been crazy this week.  LMAO  ABTs


----------



## richtee (Aug 16, 2008)

Ahh yes...ABT's... eat the heat!  :{)


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 16, 2008)

Glad to see you smoken!  Don't forget to put the lang in the pics--just can't get enough!!!!!!

Looks Yummy and real HOT!!!!

Steve


----------



## meat-man (Aug 17, 2008)

mmmmm ABTs  got a love the heat   nice job


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 17, 2008)

Here ya go Steve.  LOL
Attachment 11284


----------



## capt dan (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice lookin eats Rick. I like the sombrarro look to the ABT's!


----------

